# Smog Help! EVAP Pressure Sensor failure



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello folks, quick question, I verified that the EVAP sensor back by the gas tank is in fact bad. DTC PO450. 

Anyone know if theres a resistor trick to solve this? The part costs an unbelieveable $400!:lame:


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yikes, forgot this important info! 97 HB 2wd 4cyl!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Problem with doing the resistor trick is that you basically 'lock' the signal to a 'constant pressure' at all times. The ECU commands vacuum and/or no-vacuum at different times. If it doesn't sense a change in pressure in the tank like it wants, it'll probably dump a code on you...whether you've got a resistor in there or not... And a $400 sensor blows chunks.
Go find parking a with a few 97 HB's and do a little bit of midnight acquisition?  Or maybe not...
Actually, maybe do a bit of searching, find out what other vehicles use that same sensor and see if you can find a junker that matches... I would think they wouldn't make a 1,000 different types of sensors for the same function. That thing HAS to be used on a 100 different models of Nissan's...give or take a few...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

68Datsun510 said:


> Hello folks, quick question, I verified that the EVAP sensor back by the gas tank is in fact bad. DTC PO450.
> 
> Anyone know if theres a resistor trick to solve this? The part costs an unbelieveable $400!:lame:


what part do you need? I dont recall a "evap sensor" back there.... there are control valves..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com shows it for $300, which is a lot better, but still a lot of money for that part! I would look into a used sensor from a salvage yard. There's got to be one out there, somewhere!


----------



## Wallshafer (Apr 5, 2011)

See if you can Google any part numbers on the sensor. I did this when I needed to change my MAF sensor - over $200 factory - and found some on ebay. Sensor has been fine ever since - probably 2 years ago now - and only cost me about $60. I tried about 3 different sequences I found on the sensor, and it was a little 4- or 5-digit number that worked for me.


----------



## Macks96HB (Sep 15, 2009)

What's the part number for this?


----------



## 97 Hardbody (Oct 18, 2017)

*97 Nissan Hardbody P0450 Evap code*

Hitachi PS55-01G
Wells SU4331
Standard AS84
Sensor is right of tank aft of right rear axle.


----------

